# Lower leaves dying in ALL of my babies.



## Burn_Slowly (Dec 16, 2008)

Dont know what might have caused this... it is only in the lower leaves ...if you please know comment on it and suggest.

I just provided with 3 example but... all of my 6 plants are going trough the same thing.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 16, 2008)

I am just throwing this out there as a possibility.

When watering/feeding does the water cover the lower leaves or over flow the top? This might be what you are seeing .


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 16, 2008)

*:yeahthatlus how old are they are you feeing them and whats your ph like ?:48:*


----------



## Burn_Slowly (Dec 16, 2008)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I am just throwing this out there as a possibility.
> 
> When watering/feeding does the water cover the lower leaves or over flow the top? This might be what you are seeing .


water has never flooded to a point that it touches the bottom leaves.



			
				UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *:yeahthatlus how old are they are you feeing them and whats your ph like ?:48:*


they are a month + old. I havent feed them anything since they told me not to do it... when I did it wasnt that much. My Ph level is 6.8 on all of them.

Thanks for the quick reply guys!!!


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 16, 2008)

what type of soil are they in? i doesn't look very good to me..


----------



## Burn_Slowly (Dec 17, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> what type of soil are they in? i doesn't look very good to me..



thats some mixed soil with no nutes

what do you recommend??


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 17, 2008)

Burn_Slowly said:
			
		

> thats some mixed soil with no nutes
> 
> what do you recommend??


 *
I agree the soil looks a bit heavy - I suggest Fox Farm "Ocean Forest" or "Happy Frog", soil is one of the most important pieces of the puzzle after all this is where your babies are building their strength from -  if the root system does not like the soil it will tell you through the leaves (like whats happening) 
they also look a little underdeveloped for being a month old (look at mine at 2 weeks in my journal) and that would also be from the soil.

I just did a transplant tonight and went to a new hydro shop in town (they are all over here) to discuss my issues, just so happens me and the owner clicked right off and I was able to talk openly (within reason) and I must say that I have now found my supply house anyway, my mix is Happy Frog soil, Pahroc Giant Pearlite , Fox Farm "Light Warrior" grow medium and Hygrozyme for the transplant nutrient - some people use Vitamin B1. I just so happen to have a pic of  my new mix I will atatch (I put the girls to bed after the stressful transplant or I would have included) do you have any hydro shops aroud you? if not you could use Mirical Grow but I think that would be to "hot" to transplant into - considering the state of your babies,  all of this is JMHO, good luck:hubba: and here is some GREEN MOJO eace:*

YY


----------



## Burn_Slowly (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks alot for the tips *bubblegum*...

Unfortunately I do not have any type of hydro shops down where I live... hmmm if you can tell me what type of soil instead of names it would be easier... because I dont think I will find those soils early mentioned anywhere around... and yes miracle grow might be too hot 

Thanks again.


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 17, 2008)

definitely root issue, probably due the soil as suggested.  It looks rather compacted to me.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 17, 2008)

*soil ,,,go for a Potting soil not compost ,,,also try and get some perlite both available in garden shopps /centres *


----------



## andy52 (Dec 17, 2008)

you definitely need some better soil.even miracle grow would be better than what you are growing in,by the looks of it. many people i know grow in mg soil and would not use anything else.and mg nutes also.you just have to flush the hell out of it before using it.that is if i was going to use it.like ffof i used prior to going hydro,i never fed until the plants were 2-3 weeks old.the plants will tell you when they are ready.good luck


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2008)

Make sure what ever you do,,dont transplant into a soil with Nutes in it. I use Pro-Mix. Has everything you need except nutes. Ya add those as needed.
 With MG and JG with Nutes,,everytime you water, you feed!! I know,, I made that mistake. Had to transplant my babies outta that crap. To much nutes to soon.


----------



## Burn_Slowly (Dec 17, 2008)

So are those plants savable??? or should I start a new grow with fresh soil and blah blah


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 17, 2008)

Burn_Slowly said:
			
		

> Thanks alot for the tips *bubblegum*...
> 
> Unfortunately I do not have any type of hydro shops down where I live... hmmm if you can tell me what type of soil instead of names it would be easier... because I dont think I will find those soils early mentioned anywhere around... and yes miracle grow might be too hot
> 
> Thanks again.



*NP - Use the best potting soil you can get in your area, like Andy said you can use MG BUT you would have to flush the hell out of it...:hubba:

YY
*


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Dec 17, 2008)

Burn_Slowly said:
			
		

> So are those plants savable??? or should I start a new grow with fresh soil and blah blah



* That is a good question... if I had more beans then I would start over - imo, I just went and looked at your pics they might come out of it BUT they are already stressed out, and repotting would bring on more stress (considering you are going to have to remove alot of that old soil and with that would you will undoubtedly hurt the roots)   so it would be a toss up 4 me - again imo *


----------



## Burn_Slowly (Dec 17, 2008)

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> *NP - Use the best potting soil you can get in your area, like Andy said you can use MG BUT you would have to flush the hell out of it...:hubba:
> 
> YY
> *


Well... the soil I'm using right now is the most common potting soil in my area... I will do some homework on the soil and the water because a close relative told me the water in my area is contaminated (not sure about that)... and Ive been feeding them tap water. When I get my things together I will post them so everyone who encounters with my same problems moves quicker and doesn't waste their time raising plants in a non-likable environment.

But... by the looks of it... looks like Im starting over... :stoned:damn


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 17, 2008)

Transplant those babies and let them grow. I dont see where they are that messed up. Bottom leaves gonna die anyways.


----------



## Burn_Slowly (Dec 18, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Bottom leaves gonna die anyways.


Do all bottom leaves die always?


----------



## annarko (Dec 18, 2008)

I hadmy bottom leaves die on me in about the third week of veg... i changed my nutes to the flora nova 1 part grow and 1 part bloom and i havent had any problems with my new growth since then except where i accidentally poured some of my nute solution on a couple of the lower leaves, they got a little messed up .


----------



## Burn_Slowly (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey Guys!....

Just got out of work... I'm sad to report that earlier yesterday I transplanted the 3 potential candidates to the outdoors and I said bye bye to the rest of them... If they'll grow outdoors I really don't know.  I'm preparing myself for a new batch of bagseeds I always have soooo.... 


Ill trow some pics to the new seedlings and if the outdoor ones make it ill share some pics too... :watchplant:

Thanks to bubble, Cowboy, slowmo, andy and UKgirl


----------



## Growdude (Dec 19, 2008)

If your going to try again better check that water, you need to know its PPM and PH or better yet use RO or distilled.


----------



## Burn_Slowly (Dec 19, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> If your going to try again better check that water, you need to know its PPM and PH or better yet use RO or distilled.



my PH was 6.8 when I last checked... and yes I just planted some seeds in new soil and distilled water is the one im goin to use... well see what happens... thank you!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a feeling the tap water was the culprit here.


----------



## Burn_Slowly (Dec 24, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I have a feeling the tap water was the culprit here.


Lets hope is that because the soil im using is the only one I could find.... :confused2:


----------



## Muddy Paws (Dec 24, 2008)

I use Miracle Grow Moisture Control and add Perlite and Earthworm castings and Lime to help the PH.

 The only problem with your soil that I could see was that it lacked Perlite, which allowed the soil to get packed down.

 It doesn't hurt any to flush the soil after you've transplanted, but the MG nutes will run out after a month or so and you'll have to add your own.

 If you have any questions about using MG to grow in, feel free to PM me about it.

 I have yet to use anything but Miracle Grow; once you figure out the quirks, it's a great medium to use!

 Let your tapwater sit out for a day or two before you use it so the chlorine will evaporate


----------



## Burn_Slowly (Jan 19, 2009)

*UPDATE:*

Im  on my second try with the babies... I now have a month old babies and they are looking good thanks to all of your tips! Here are some pics.... please feel free to comment or suggest.

I started with 12 seed... I now have 8 plants that made it! (at least trough this stage)


----------

